# Tutaj jest krzesło i tam jest krzesło.



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Jak przetłumaczyć "Tutaj jest krzesło i tam jest krzesło." na angielski?
Kontekst: W pokoju są dwa krzesła. Jedno krzesło jest blisko osoby mówiącej zdanie, z jednej strony stołu, a drugie jest dalej, po przeciwnej stronie.
Zdanie powstało gdy słuchałem piosenki "There Is A God",  śpiewanej przez Lee Ann Womack. Tytuł ten znaczy: Bóg istnieje albo, po prostu, jest. A więc, zrodziło się pytanie jak powiedzieć po angielsku, że tutaj coś istnieje i tam coś istnieje.

Moja propozycja tłumaczenia to: "There is a chair here and there is a chair there."
Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Proponuję: _There's a chair (over/right) here and one (over/right) there/on the other side.

_ Jest niuans pomiędzy 'over here/there' a 'right here/there': pierwsze oznacza 'gdzieś w konkretnym miejscu', drugie 'dokładnie we wskazywanym miejscu'.

Gramatycznie twoje zdanie jest OK, ale jeśli chodzi o kwestię stylistyczną, lepiej chyba byłoby zapytać o nie nativów na forum angielskim, no chyba że z pomocą przyjdą 'nasi' bywalcy.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję, Thomas. There's a chair right here and one right there. Chodzi mi o dokładnie wskazane miejsce.
What about: 
Here there's a chair and there there's a chair.
OR
Here is a chair and there is a chair.


----------



## dreamlike

Nie, to nie brzmi. Thomas zaproponował OK.


----------



## wolfbm1

Może dlatego, że "here and there" znaczy "tu i ówdzie" albo "w różnych miejscach".


----------



## BezierCurve

> Here is a chair and there is a chair.



Ta wersja brzmiałaby dla mnie najbardziej naturalnie.


----------



## wolfbm1

Można by było chyba jeszcze powiedzieć:
This is a chair and that is a chair.


----------



## BezierCurve

To pewnie zależałoby od tego, co chcemy podkreślić (czy fakt, że oba obiekty są krzesłami, czy też to, że krzesła stoją w obu miejscach).


----------



## wolfbm1

BezierCurve said:


> To pewnie zależałoby od tego, co chcemy podkreślić (czy fakt, że oba obiekty są krzesłami, czy też to, że krzesła stoją w obu miejscach).


Chcę podkreślić miejsca istnienia obiektów. Jeden tutaj a drugi tam.


----------



## BezierCurve

W takim wypadku użyłbym prędzej opozycji "here" vs. "there" niż "this" vs. "that".


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> W takim wypadku użyłbym prędzej opozycji "here" vs. "there" niż "this" vs. "that".


 
Podobnie jest w polskim:
tu jest krzesło -- here is a chair/there is a chair over here
to jest krzesło -- this is a chair

Polska konstrukcja 'okolicznik miejsca + jest + X' ma bardzo często swój odpowiednik w angielskim 'there is X + adverbial of place' (możliwe są oczywiście inne konstrukcje):
Na stole jest jabłko.
There is an apple on the table.


----------

